# Case 1170. So many questions...



## fastline (Apr 10, 2013)

New here and new owner of an 1170 8sd manual. Prev owner was real "special" and did not know how to fix one thing correctly so I am going through it bit by bit even though I am short on time. I will use it as a haying tractor so I need solid reliability and electrical since night operating is important. 

I am a mechanic, machinist, and mechanical engineer so I have experience with most system types but do have a few odd questions. I will just try to list in one post and hope it does not get confusing. 

1. HVAC. My service manual does not have a thing on the HVAC and need to make sure the blower is a 3sp and how that terminates. I would assume 1 wire low, 1 wire med, both wires high? Also, I notice the intake for the blower is actually ambient outside air from the back of the cab. I was curious if anyone has revented one to recirculate the air and get better AC performance? 

2. EGT - this tractor does have one but was not hooked up. I fixed some wires and reterminated it. Seems to work but probe is post-turbo. I was curious if the values are still accurate and just derated for being post-turbo? IE, EGT is always hotter pre-turbo but there is a sticker that indicates not to exceed 950F. 

3. Shifter box. All gears seem to feel just fine but the shifter area is shloppy. I can probably come up with a way to tighten things up if I can get that contraption out! How do I fix this mess? 

4. General dos/don'ts. I am trying to learn more about this tractor. I am already frustrated with the previous owner in how they could only fix things with baling wire and duct tape. I have days in rewiring things but on the way now. One thing I noticed is it has a tendency to hop or shake when engaging the clutch. If I engage faster, it is fine but something that will not be possible. I need to see if I can make adjustments to fix that.


----------

